
Clef two-factor authentication service shutting down - rukuu001
https://blog.getclef.com/discontinuing-support-for-clef-6c89febef5f3#.z2ng7yh3m
======
SnotJockey
Damn, I liked clef. Used it on a few sites and it was pretty seamless.

